# Need a shed..



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.crosswindsstorage.com/index.html
Wonder if I could talk Melony into one of these for a storage shed.... 


http://www.crosswindsstorage.com/index.html


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Nearby my home someone has built a garage/worshop/barn using these...I'm guessing 40' containers...basically one has been laid in place for each side wall and a rear wall (in a "U" shape) and then some kind of a roof has been installed. I'll see if I can get a picture. It just dawned on me that in addition to the containers as building material - you could then add doors as shown on the crosswinds site and have three storage areas about the perimeter of your structure. Pretty cool!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Those old storage containers make a decent shed with several IFs:

a. You can get it into your yard where you want it...simple installations are just rolled off the back of a flatbed truck. More complex siting involves a crane...so having access to where you want to site it is important. In either case...they need some form of foundation...simple concrete piers work fine.

b. They need something to cover the roof...to provide drainage. A simple shed roof will do. The tops do collect water. They will rust through over time.

c. Their appearance isn't all that pleasant...men see these things different from women...so pre-approval is important to a lasting marriage.

d. Surround it with tall plants to soften it's blocky look.
e. Consider looking for surplus containers yourself...and NOT using one of these "container companies". Cutting the metal to put in doors and windows is easy with air tools...and standard windows and doors can be easily fitted. There are places where they'll give you the container for free if you pay them to deliver it. These things are stacking up surplus all over the place.


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 14 Jul 2009 02:59 PM 
Those old storage containers make a decent shed with several IFs:


c. ...so pre-approval is important to a lasting marriage.


As may be approval from your local government. I'm not sure how they treat containers, but the County of San Diego, for example, requires a building permit for anything with over 120 sq. ft. of projected area (including roof). My _guess _is that they would consider a container sitting on a foundation or pier blocks (or even on the dirt) a "building".


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You need a man cave to retreat from all those girls?


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

equires a building permit for anything with over 120 sq. ft. of projected area 

But a 20 ft container has less space.. No permit required... But they may take issue with the look of it.. Ultimately, I don't think the wife would want one back there. Not sure I do either.. I can probably build a shed for less..


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Shad Home Depot can build you a nice one that has A/C in it for about 1 grand. They tried to sell it to me when I had my privacy fence installed, check into it. It seems to be decent quality. 

-Will


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

One grand? HD and Lowes had the most expensive sheds when I checked, why I got my two from Derksen. You should have jumped Will! 

It beats the brown "grounded" 1982 GMC van I had for sure!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Permit or not. I personally like to build the sheds to match the house somewhat. 
it helps with resale. 
My last two homes had stick framed garages that blending in with the house and we had no problems saling them. 
Others has metal pole sheds which is 1/2 the cost but who wants a metal barn in their back yard. 
and yes out here in the country i built a metal shed but NOT to big to look like a barn.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My 8x12 wood shed was $949 delivered. Sort of a barn looking thing. Painted it to match the house. Have my train stuff in it and some 
of the wife's garden stuff. 
Jerry


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 14 Jul 2009 04:10 PM 
equires a building permit for anything with over 120 sq. ft. of projected area 

But a 20 ft container has less space.. No permit required... 

How do you figure? They are nominally 20ft long X 8 ft wide. That's 160 sq. ft.


----------



## timhum (Jan 2, 2008)

Containers also lack any form of insulation, freezing in winter and sweltering in summer, stay with a nice custom built wood building.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Here in Delaware, they say you are not a true Delawarian unless you have three sheds. I have three, the Amish make them, and they can't be beat in price or quality. I have painted mine to match the house.We have tools, and beach stuff in one, an ATV and lawn mower in another, and train and Christmas stuff in the third. 

Paul


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

$4.500 installed, 12x18, work bench and two lofts.............Jim http:


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

These containers can be insulated with spray foam, their is a movemnt converting these containers into modular modernist homes, some of them are very well done. 

Shad I suggest you do a price comparison between these containers, and a comparable sized Home Despot shed, factor in the things both would require, (foundation/skids, install costs), and the extras you might want (insulation, interior finishs, A/C, etc) and see which one wins.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

All I can say is I would not want one of those ugly things in someones yard near me. I am sure some HOAs probably have rules against anything like that. They have rules against everything else. 
Paul


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 16 Jul 2009 10:17 AM 
All I can say is I would not want one of those ugly things in someones yard near me. Jim your shed is awesome. I have three of them. I am sure some HOAs probably have rules against anything like a container since they have rules against everything else. 
Paul


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The prison in my town has a carpentry shop that builds 8x10 sheds for $400 delivered (by the local tow company not the inmates!) They are very nice quality. Plus if I supply the siding & shingles they knock off $50 for each. I have both left from doing my house. So, not only will they match the house but I'll get a shed for $300. The drawback is waiting for it. Their sheds are so nice (and cheap) that the waiting list is huge. If I remember right I still have 8 months to go until mine is done. 

Terry


----------

